# احلى صورة لمشرفنا كوبتك مان



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

طبعا فيه ناس مشافتش مشرفنا كوبتك مان قبل كده و النهاردة جايبلكم صورة ليه وهو صغير


انزل لمشاهدة الصورة








انزل كمان









ياعم انزل










يا سيدى اتحرك ده مشرفنا برده نستحمله





























بس هنا على جنب يا اسطى


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه

ربنا يستر عليك بقي بعد الموضوع ده ههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 يناير 2011)

:12f616~137: :12f616~137: :12f616~137:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يناير 2011)

يختي علية زي القمر طالع لاخوة ريمو بالظبط فولة واتقسمت 

طبعا انت عارف شكل ريمو​


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> :12f616~137: :12f616~137: :12f616~137:



دى شفرة دى ولا ايه:gy0000:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يختي علية زي القمر طالع لاخوة ريمو بالظبط فولة واتقسمت
> 
> طبعا انت عارف شكل ريمو​



طبعا وهل يخفى القمرleasantr


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يستر عليك بقي بعد الموضوع ده ههههههههههه



شكلى هروح جونتانامو ومصحيوش:hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> شكلى هروح جونتانامو ومصحيوش:hlp:


 

ههههههههههههه:t32:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه:t32:



بس بقى دق على نافوخى ورم
شكلى كده هبروزك و اعلقك على الحيطة لو مسكتيش:t26:


----------



## ميرنا (24 يناير 2011)

حظك مش فاضيلك هو اليومين دول


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> حظك مش فاضيلك هو اليومين دول




هههههههه ان غاب القط العب يا ريمو:t31:


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكله زى القمر دا كده الواحد يطمن ع الناس اللى مش شايفها
ههههههههههههههه
 ميرسى سكوفيلد


----------



## candy shop (24 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

كده علشان هو مش موجود

بس لما يرجعلك ياريمو
​


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

nemo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكله زى القمر دا كده الواحد يطمن ع الناس اللى مش شايفها
> ههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى سكوفيلد



العفو
ممكن نقطعلك نص كيلو مشفى لو عاوزة


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> بس بقى دق على نافوخى ورم
> شكلى كده هبروزك و اعلقك على الحيطة لو مسكتيش:t26:


 

ههههههههه ابقي وريني شطارتك:spor2::a63::bomb:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده علشان هو مش موجود
> 
> ...




ده حبيبي بس لما يرجعلى ادى دقنى لو لقانى فى البلد اصلا:fun_lol:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه ابقي وريني شطارتك:spor2::a63::bomb:



من عونيا:act19:


----------



## Rosetta (24 يناير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
طيب ما تجرب كده على المشرف التاني اللي بالي بالك عشان ما يطلعش عليك نهار :t19::t19:​*


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> طيب ما تجرب كده على المشرف التاني اللي بالي بالك عشان ما يطلعش عليك نهار :t19::t19:​*




قصدك مين بالظبط يا حجة:smil15:


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

الجق اهرب يا ريمو
سمعت انة جي بليل علشانك ​


----------



## انريكي (24 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

جميل  جدا جميل

الرب يباركك


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*تصور الواد كوبتك هنا زي القمر أحلي من الحقيقة *
*يدوم يا حاج*​


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> الجق اهرب يا ريمو
> سمعت انة جي بليل علشانك ​




قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتب الله لنا:closedeye
زملينى يا خديجة زملينى:heat:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل  جدا جميل
> 
> الرب يباركك



مستشكر خالص :boxing:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تصور الواد كوبتك هنا زي القمر أحلي من الحقيقة *
> *يدوم يا حاج*​



وشهد شاهد من اهلها منور يا حج توين
دايما بتقول الحق ولا صوت يعلو على صوت الحق30:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 يناير 2011)

انا مسيحى


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> انا مسيحى


وانا سكوفيلدleasantr


----------



## بايبل333 (24 يناير 2011)

Scofield ردا على شبهة مشرفنا كوبتك مان


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه حلو
بس الصورة بتاعتة اللي انا جبتها احلا هههههههههههه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114020&highlight=%D4%E6%DD+%E3%D4%D1%DD%E4%C7+%DF%E6%C8%CA%DF+%E3%C7%E4+%C8%ED%DE%E6%E1+%C7%ED%C9​


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه
قمر
زي القمر في كل حاالاتك يا كوبتك

شبهي يا ريمون بالضبط
ههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> قمر
> زي القمر في كل حاالاتك يا كوبتك
> 
> ...



هههههههه قشطة


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> هههههههههههه حلو
> بس الصورة بتاعتة اللي انا جبتها احلا هههههههههههه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114020&highlight=%D4%E6%DD+%E3%D4%D1%DD%E4%C7+%DF%E6%C8%CA%DF+%E3%C7%E4+%C8%ED%DE%E6%E1+%C7%ED%C9​




ههههههه لا ده لا يمكن يكون كوبتك ابدا هههههه ده واحد شبهه بس:spor22:


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> Scofield ردا على شبهة مشرفنا كوبتك مان



انا رديت رد انت بقى على صورتك ههههههه:spor22::t30:


----------



## جيلان (24 يناير 2011)

متلعبش فى الاحمر يابنى خلينا نشوفك بقى هههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (24 يناير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> متلعبش فى الاحمر يابنى خلينا نشوفك بقى هههههههههه




احمر يا احمرانى ايه قساك عليا:vava:


----------



## twety (25 يناير 2011)

:smil12:





Scofield قال:


> هههههههه ان غاب القط العب يا ريمو:t31:



*قصدك يعنى ان ريمو فااااار
هههههههههه:new2::new2:
*


----------



## esambraveheart (25 يناير 2011)

scofield قال:


>


 


*اصله من صغره " رااااادل" ابن رادل و من ضهر رادل*​


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

twety قال:


> :smil12:
> 
> *قصدك يعنى ان ريمو فااااار
> هههههههههه:new2::new2:
> *




فار فار بس اعيش 
الدور و الباقى على فرخة:fun_lol:


----------



## Scofield (25 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *اصله من صغره " رااااادل" ابن رادل و من ضهر رادل*​



محسسنى اننا بنتكلم عن بكار:kap:


----------



## Coptic Man (26 يناير 2011)

اه تشبهلي تصدق

يااااااااااااه الخالق الناطق انا 

بس كدا برضه يا ريمو تحط صورتي الحقيقة اخص عليك

عماتا انا لما ارجع البيت عندي هحط صورتك والحقيقة ايه رائيك بقي 

وهنشوف بقي الجمال بتاعك بس *الحقيقية* ... واخد لبالك انتا


----------



## Scofield (26 يناير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> اه تشبهلي تصدق
> 
> يااااااااااااه الخالق الناطق انا
> 
> ...




ههههههه وماله حط اللى انت عاوزه كل الناس هنا عارفة انى قمور
صحيح عنيا حمرا و شعرى ابيض و لونى اسود و سنانى مسوسة بس قمور


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> ههههههه وماله حط اللى انت عاوزه كل الناس هنا عارفة انى قمور
> صحيح عنيا حمرا و شعرى ابيض و لونى اسود و سنانى مسوسة بس قمور



*

لأ صفات تؤهلك تبقى قمور فعلا*


----------



## مريم12 (27 يناير 2011)

*حلوة مالها الصورة زى الفل يا كوبتك اتصورتها امتى دى
هههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى ليك على الصورة
و ابقى خبى مواصفاتك بقى
ههههههههههههه​*


----------

